# Weird area in lawn



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

I've mentioned before a substantial sized spot in my lawn that nothing will grow taller than an inch. Even crabgrass! I double aerated this area. I amended the nutrients as called for. The TTTF has sprouts as you can see. The rest of the yard has been cut twice. I need to get this grass up to 4 inches like the rest. Any ideas? Is this just heavy clay? I've thought about aeration again and throwing down a bunch of OM.. shredded leaves, black Kow, cracked corn etc..)


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I just have questions.

Have you done a soil test of just that area?
Did the property used to have trees? Walnut trees in that area? 
Have you grabbed a shovel and dig a hole to see what you find at 6-8in deep?


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

g-man said:


> I just have questions.
> 
> Have you done a soil test of just that area?
> Did the property used to have trees? Walnut trees in that area?
> Have you grabbed a shovel and dig a hole to see what you find at 6-8in deep?


1. Yes I did. I made sure I got a good sample from this spot because of the low growing.
2. That's a good question. I know it hasn't in the last twenty years. Before that.. it could have.. possibly? It's been a hay field for awhile.
3. Yes I did. I must say I don't know much about soil but this soil in this area just feel different..! Hard to explain


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

Maybe I need to dig a little deeper? Or send off a more in depth test? We do have a lot of hickory trees in this area.


----------



## chrisben (Sep 11, 2017)

Might want to try the screwdriver test. Less digging that way!


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Did any alien vessels land in that area in the last 50 years?


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

g man 
As I mentioned I have moved last January. This new place has a bunch of Walnut trees. I have just decided that they are all going to go away. Only one is a big one the rest (five or six!!) are 3-8 inches in trunk diameter and will be easy to remove with the chain saw.

But is there something I need to know. Why did you mention Walnuts. Do they have some evil habit I haven't yet heard of? My old place had six large sweet gums. (curse!) I didn't realize they were junk trees until it was too late. (At least I wasn't the one who had to pay for them to be removed.) but now these walnuts are dropping walnuts and have just signed their death warrant anyway. But is there something I need to do after I cut and have the big one cut?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Vols_fan08 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > I just have questions.
> ...


 20 years, then that's not it.
Could you explain how the soil was different? 
Do you want to share the soil report?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

gene_stl said:


> g man
> As I mentioned I have moved last January. This new place has a bunch of Walnut trees. I have just decided that they are all going to go away. Only one is a big one the rest (five or six!!) are 3-8 inches in trunk diameter and will be easy to remove with the chain saw.
> 
> But is there something I need to know. Why did you mention Walnuts. Do they have some evil habit I haven't yet heard of? My old place had six large sweet gums. (curse!) I didn't realize they were junk trees until it was too late. (At least I wasn't the one who had to pay for them to be removed.) but now these walnuts are dropping walnuts and have just signed their death warrant anyway. But is there something I need to do after I cut and have the big one cut?


After cutting a tall tree all you have to do is wait a few years for the juglone to reduce. You should be able to grow kbg.

https ://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juglone


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

g-man said:


> Vols_fan08 said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


Yes I will post it. Well it's hard to explain lol. I want to say it's very chalky when crumbled up. But has the look and color of a clay based?


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> Did any alien vessels land in that area in the last 50 years?


Lol it's almost shaped that way


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

juglone
very interesting.
Thank you


----------

